# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Hulp nodig: onderzoek naar de menopause

## lisan86

Beste bezoeker, 

Op dit moment zijn wij, 4 master studenten aan de Universiteit van Tilburg, bezig met een onderzoek naar de menopauze. Tot onze verbazing is er weinig wetenschappelijk onderzoek gedaan naar dit onderwerp. Dit vinden wij erg opmerkelijk en onbegrijpelijk, want 99% van de vrouwen komt op middelbare leeftijd in de menopause terecht. De menopause gaat gepaard met verschillende symptomen en klachten en voor u vrouwen is het daarom van groot belang dat hier meer onderzoek naar gedaan wordt. Om dit te bewerkstelligen hebben wij uw hulp nodig! Wij zijn op zoek naar werkende vrouwen tussen de 40 en 65 jaar die bereid zijn om een vragenlijst in te vullen die +/- 15 minuten van uw tijd in beslag zal nemen. U kunt de vragenlijst invullen door de volgende link te openen: www.thesistools.com/web/?id=190060

Indien er interesse is zullen wij de resultaten na afronding van ons onderzoek publiceren op dit forum. Alvast bedankt voor uw medewerking. 

Met vriendelijke groet,

Lisan van Ginneken Bsc
Jessica Peeters Bsc
Eveline Smeur Bsc
Anouk Strijbosch Bsc

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lisan86:  :Wink: 

Ik vindt het een geweldig initiatief wat jullie 4-en gaan onderzoeken!
ik heb absoluut belangstelling voor het eindresultaat van jullie bevindingen...ik werk niet meer,dus ik kan niet mee doen! ik merk ook in mijn vriendenclub dat er problemen ontstaan hierdoor...jammer van onze moeders lang geleden, die moesten het allemaal maar uitzoeken...Veel succes Lisan, Jessica, Eveline, Anouk....prettige dag verder.
Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lisan86

Hoi Elisabeth, 

Bedankt voor je leuke reactie! Mocht je nog kennissen hebben die geintresseerd zijn om onze enquete in te vullen, dan zijn we je erg dankbaar! Inderdaad vroeger hadden de middelbare vrouwen helemaal geen idee wat ze te wachten stond en konden ze geen gebruik van de handige internetsites/forums om zich in menopauze te verdiepen.
Bedankt en een fijne dag!

Groetjes, Lisan

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lisan86:  :Smile: 

Het is inderdaad zo dat vrouwen vroeger weinig informatie hadden, en internet bestond destijds niet...Fijn dat er zo enorm veel veranderd is....kennis kun je delen en opzoeken op internet....hopenlijk zijn er hier werkende vrouwen van die leeftijd die de enquete formulieren willen invullen...nogmaals succes hiermee... :Embarrassment: 

Groeten van Elisabeth

----------


## sietske763

waarom mag je niet meedoen als je niet werkt??
wij voelen toch ook van alles en nog wat?

----------


## lisan86

Hoi, Ik ben het volkomen met je eens dat vrouwen die niet werkzaam zijn ook van alles en nog wat voelen, maar onze scriptie moet voldoen aan werkgerelateerde topics. Dus vandaar dat wij op zoek zijn naar vrouwen die nog werkzaam zijn. Bedankt voor de interesse!

----------


## sietske763

thanks voor de uitleg!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Hallo....ja anders hadden we zeker het formulier ingevuld....nu mag je dus een kwartier luieren....ha,ha,...grapje...fijne dag nog...
Liefs Elisa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mammalou

Ja lieve Elisa ....ik mag ook niet mee doen ....omdat ik 72 ben ....maar nog wel werk ...
Okay ....we vallen buiten de boot ....volgende keer beter ...toch?????

Ik ben de cirkel van de eeuwige vlam gevoed vanuit dit vuur ....waarin alles zijn bestaan heeft en waarnaar alles weer terug keert .....
Lieve knuff Mammalou 
-------------------------------------------

----------


## Smokeycat

Goede zaak, hoog tijd dat er eens wat meer aandacht voor dit onderwerp komt.
Van de week trouwens nog een *man* gesproken, die zei nu pas te beseffen wat een impact de menopauze heeft op vrouwen en hij gaf aan medelijden met ons te hebben!

----------


## Elisabeth1962

Ik heb de lijst ingevuld. Succes ermee  :Smile: http://www.relise.nl

----------

